# TSC Retriever dog food



## nanney1

Anyone feed Tractor Supply Retriever dog food? They have 2 or 3 maintenace type 21% protein foods and a hi protein 27/15. The maintenance foods are corn based and the hi protein is a mean and bone meal based food.

I go into my local TSC at least once a week and I've never seen anyone buy a bag of this food even though it's cheaply priced. I see people by Diamond, Eukanuba, Taste of the Wild, etc... but I've never seen anyone buy the house brand.

Just wondering if anyone had tried it? I'm pretty sure it's the exact same food as the Member's Mark brand which has a Performance 27/15 in the blue bag just like the Retriever 27/15 blue bag, and the Member's Mark yellow bag Bites and Bones, just like the yellow bag Retriever bites and bones. The specs are the same.


----------



## waterdogs

first thing listed is ground yellow corn... i would not feed this good to a coon.


----------



## Lil D

I feed the yellow bag to my dogs and they stay in good shape. I just feed this during the off season.


----------



## gin house

waterdogs said:


> first thing listed is ground yellow corn... i would not feed this good to a coon.



  i thought about what you posted about the ground corn and it got me wanting to look into the ingredients of other dog foods.  i have been feeding the tractor supply retriever brand food, the green bag.  i looked into other brands like diamond, pedigree, purina and many more, they all contained ground corn BUT they also contained meat byproducts as where the green bag of retriever does not.  looks like ive made vegeterians out of my dogs.  i have changed to a purina brand with meat byproducts with my ground corn.  thanks for the spark of intrest waterdog, i learned somethin this week.


----------



## lab

There are a lot of dog foods out there without any corn in them they are just more expensive.


----------



## waterdogs

there are brands out there without corn or corn gluten, good brands also will have corn in them, but not listed as the FIRST ind. when you see this, it has alot of corn, its just a filler.


----------



## akiahunter

i feed my beagles the TSC mini chunks and sometimes switch to bites & bones. seems to be alright.


----------



## CFGD

retreiver hi protein is pretty good


----------



## 91xjgawes

i switched from black gold to  sportmix and i am getting better results, it is sold at TSC now.

i have heard nothing good about retriever brand...


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Yes sir...Retriever gravy mix...only stuff my dog will eat....get it from Winder TSC


----------



## Bamafan4life

Im switching my dog over to high energy high protein or what ever it is diamond when he gets grown.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia

I have not had good luck with retriever brand food. I have tried it all and no matter what brand you choose. Measure the amount that goes in and the amount that goes out and you will see differences in food no matter what the ingrediants. I feed Loyal Professional to my working labs and it seems to do a great job. TSC does not carry Loyal but they carry River Run which is a lower line food made by Nutrena. I have not used it but if it is close to Loyal it will work fine.


----------



## Florida Curdog

I feed Retriever high protein. Dogs look good and will hunt all night.


----------



## HALOJmpr

Just as an FYI ... all of the Retriever brands are made by Purina Mills.  There are often games that even the high end dog foods play on listing the ingredients.  They will list corn gluten, corn meal, corn etc.... all as separate components so that the meat components are able to register as a higher percentage when listed as a whole.  If you add the corn "parts" together they are really the number one ingredient.  The Retriever brands match up to Purina Hi Pro(Blue bag retriever Hi Protein)  The Bites and Bones is their Pedigree(Yellow Bag) and the Mini Chunk is Dog Chow(Green Bag).

One thing to notice with the Retriever is that so far they have left theirs as 50 lb bags too.  Most of the others have moved to 35 to 44lb bags.

On the higher end many of the brands offer no wheat, no soy and no gluten(corn).  This is a huge benefit if your dog has an allergy or sensitivity to any of these and a number of dogs do.  Just like humans though, different animals are going to respond differently to feeds.  What's most important other than ingredients is that the dogs are happy with the feed and healthy.  My vote for the premium feeds easily goes to Taste of the Wild from what I've seen and heard from the breeders/trainers that use it but my wallet can't stomach it even if my dogs would.  The new 4Health brand at TSC is wheat, soy and gluten free and more of a mid price than the premium feeds.  It is actually made by Diamond and bagged/labeled for TSC.  I hope this helps!

Paul


----------



## waterdogs

halojmpr said:


> just as an fyi ... All of the retriever brands are made by purina mills.  There are often games that even the high end dog foods play on listing the ingredients.  They will list corn gluten, corn meal, corn etc.... All as separate components so that the meat components are able to register as a higher percentage when listed as a whole.  If you add the corn "parts" together they are really the number one ingredient.  The retriever brands match up to purina hi pro(blue bag retriever hi protein)  the bites and bones is their pedigree(yellow bag) and the mini chunk is dog chow(green bag).
> 
> One thing to notice with the retriever is that so far they have left theirs as 50 lb bags too.  Most of the others have moved to 35 to 44lb bags.
> 
> On the higher end many of the brands offer no wheat, no soy and no gluten(corn).  This is a huge benefit if your dog has an allergy or sensitivity to any of these and a number of dogs do.  Just like humans though, different animals are going to respond differently to feeds.  What's most important other than ingredients is that the dogs are happy with the feed and healthy.  My vote for the premium feeds easily goes to taste of the wild from what i've seen and heard from the breeders/trainers that use it but my wallet can't stomach it even if my dogs would.  The new 4health brand at tsc is wheat, soy and gluten free and more of a mid price than the premium feeds.  It is actually made by diamond and bagged/labeled for tsc.  I hope this helps!
> 
> Paul



taste of the wild is made by diamond as well. Purina mills is not a company of nestle purina. Mills is the old rawlston  purina .


----------

